# New Toy



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Folks, I'm new here and I got here by accident. I was searching for some parental advice and was linked to a post on this site and guess what I ended up in the Sex section, hard to believe. Any way enough about me. 

In a recent move we lost some stuff, one of the things was a box that had my wife's rabbit, that we originally bought as a joke, but she came to love it. Pun intended.

I want to replace it and am looking for suggestions and something new. Anyy suggestions?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife hasn't tried a rabbit yet, but really likes a g-spot vibrator called "Thumbs Up" from Pure Romance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Grayson said:


> My wife hasn't tried a rabbit yet, but really likes a g-spot vibrator called "Thumbs Up" from Pure Romance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks is this it?
Wireless Thumbs Up - Pure Romance


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

That's the one. First few times she used it, her O was so powerful, it brought her to tears. At one point, she thought she was getting used to it, then changed the batteries and it wowed her again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Grayson said:


> That's the one. First few times she used it, her O was so powerful, it brought her to tears. At one point, she thought she was getting used to it, then changed the batteries and it wowed her again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome, thanks for the suggestion.

Any others?


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Sybian maybe?


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Wantsmore said:


> Sybian maybe?


Not that adventurous plus we have kids and need something we can hide relatively easily. However as a Stern listener for years I can't say the thought of getting one never crossed my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Happily Married Guy said:


> Awesome, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Any others?


when using the rabbit, did your wife prefer it on lower power or higher power?

Also, is she strictly a clitoral gal or does she have G-spot orgasms too?


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

piqued said:


> when using the rabbit, did your wife prefer it on lower power or higher power?
> 
> Also, is she strictly a clitoral gal or does she have G-spot orgasms too?


She couldn't take the highest settings and she is more of a clitoral gal than G-spot, although the rabbit she had the penis portion rotated so I'm sure that hit the G-spot a little.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Happily Married Guy said:


> She couldn't take the highest settings and she is more of a clitoral gal than G-spot, although the rabbit she had the penis portion rotated so I'm sure that hit the G-spot a little.


I'd recommend the Fun Factory Galan II. It's my wife's favorite. It's can be subtle or very strong, it's whisper quiet, waterproof, and the material is top notch.

Galan II - Fun Factory Smart Vibes


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

One of those hand held neck/back massagers is my vibrator. I have to enjoy it on the low setting, or else the overstimulation is painful.

Good way to camouflage from children too.  After all, it's only a "neck massager". :rofl:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol--I'm on my second Magic Wand for those pesky "muscle aches"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol::lol: High Five!


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> Lol--I'm on my second Magic Wand for those pesky "muscle aches"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here! Strangely, we've never used ours for muscle aches.  However, it IS truly "magical."


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well clearly if used regularly and properly, one will be far too relaxed to be plagued by muscle aches!! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

aside from a new toy, try a new technique

one of the wonderful things we tried recently was giving her a Yoni Massage- look it up. It blew her mind and I had tons of fun giving her that pleasure.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

piqued said:


> I'd recommend the Fun Factory Galan II. It's my wife's favorite. It's can be subtle or very strong, it's whisper quiet, waterproof, and the material is top notch.
> 
> Galan II - Fun Factory Smart Vibes


I like the look of that one. I think I'll stick with the rabbit style though because the wife enjoys the clit stimulation but also having something inserted.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> aside from a new toy, try a new technique
> 
> one of the wonderful things we tried recently was giving her a Yoni Massage- look it up. It blew her mind and I had tons of fun giving her that pleasure.


Thank you for the response and recommendation. We have done a variation of this and it is very enjoyable for both my wife and I, and we'll certainly continue to find new and exciting ways to bring pleasure to each of us. That aside I was hoping to find some reviews of new toys we can try.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone tryed the wevibe II ? I have seen mixed reviews on amazon.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Has anyone tryed the wevibe II ? I have seen mixed reviews on amazon.


We have the WeVibe and while it's fun, as most sex toys are, its not our favorite. For me it's not comfortable as I rub against it as I penetrate my wife and it's hard plastic as opposed to my wife's smooth, soft, wet...well you get the idea. For her the vibe doesn't stay in the right spot on her clitoris so the pleasure is not as good as if could be. For us the best "couples" toy has been a ****ring with a little vibrator attached. The first one I purchased was at Walgreens in the condom section!!! It works best when I'm on my back with my wife on top. She sits up with me inside her and the vibrator hits her clitoris perfectly while giving me a nice vibration as well.

Back to the original topic. I think I'm settling in on this one:
Pearl Rabbit Vibrator | Ultimate Decadent Bunny | Ultimate Decadent Bunny | Lover's Lane - Sexy Lingerie & Adult Toys

Has anybody tried it before?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

This is my wifes favorite. She has worn one out and now on the second one. It clitoral and G has about a 1 1/2 thrust as well.

Endless Pleasure Rabbit Vibrator | Clitoral Vibrator | Sex Toys for Her


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> This is my wifes favorite. She has worn one out and now on the second one. It clitoral and G has about a 1 1/2 thrust as well.
> 
> Endless Pleasure Rabbit Vibrator | Clitoral Vibrator | Sex Toys for Her


Wow thanks, I like the thought of the thrust feature, since with other rabbits if she wants thrust that takes away from the clitoris stimulation. Great!


----------

